# McDonald's Poll



## guydoingmusic (Jan 4, 2013)

Since our friend @blooming has re-ignited our passion for McDonald's, thought this would be fun!!


----------



## Per Lichtman (Jan 4, 2013)

Where's the "not yet, but you're making me want to" option?


----------



## reid (Jan 5, 2013)

Sadly missing the 'I want to be French but I ate McDonalds' option. :(


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 5, 2013)

How about the "I'm French so I hate everything that isn't French" option?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe you can add one more:

- No, as McDonald's and its cruel, destructive and unhealthy practices are one of the main reasons I'm a vegetarian.

PS: yes or no are not good choices for a question that begs a number as an answer. Better wording would be, Have you eaten at...

PPS: cruel to animals; destructive for the environment; unhealthy for humans, especially children.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm French and I like Morgan Spurlock


----------



## Coil (Jan 5, 2013)

mh, I'm German and I hate McDonald's, so i voted for I'm French and I hate McDonald's.

I really love the French mentality

BTW, here is an example when you are French and want to get some MC Donalds Meal for free:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NX_MMIkLY


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 5, 2013)

The actress Candace Bergen married the French director Louis Malle (now deceased) and moved to Paris. She said the French were very rude to her and she was offended until she realized they were rude to each other as well. She said gradually she came to find it liberating

She also said their favorite and most used word was "non".


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2013)

Before my last wedding I was with a French woman. I loved it when she had whispered in my ear. So sweet!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2013)

A couple of things, FWIW:

a) just like in the US, or most countries for that matter, people who live in Paris are very, very different from those that live in the rest of France. So those of us that visit only Paris have only a very narrow and warped idea of the French mindset. Just like people who only visit Berlin, or London, or New York, etc, etc. The south of France is as different from Paris, for e.g., as Mississippi is from NYC or LA.

b) many, many Europeans, including the French, love fast food. I'm not saying that's a good thing, just a reality. Don't be fooled by 30-year old cliches: McDonald's won.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 5, 2013)

A Parisian friend of mine once commented on his home town. 

"People in Paris aren't rude to Americans. People in Paris are just rude!" 

Watch the film Forks Over Knives, not to show how bad McDonalds is, but to show how to eat for a long, healthy life.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 5, 2013)

So are "French" fries made of pure bitterness and hatred? Ha!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2013)

:roll:


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Just so everyone is clear...

I meant no harm in my above statements towards any peoples of French heritage. Just FYI. 

Clearly I am not racist... I love McDonald's French Fries!!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2013)

Even worse than MC. Donald is the addition of iodine in German food. They scatter iodine in all German food, and the pharmaceutical industry, which has made this possible, is delighted. They can then sell their drugs.

Iodine causes cancer, high blood pressure, e.t.c. . ...


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I try to buy as much organic/whole foods as possible! It's amazing how much better I feel when buying that vs. the regular chemically altered stuff!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> I try to buy as much organic/whole foods as possible! It's amazing how much better I feel when buying that vs. the regular chemically altered stuff!



+1

We have a large garden and harvest a lot of vegetables and fruits. It is so much better than anything you can buy in a supermarket!


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember this one time I was working in London for a few weeks. I literally had a McDonalds everyday. It was a few of the greatest weeks of my life (for a few reasons) 

-DJ


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Daniel James @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> I remember this one time I was working in London for a few weeks. I literally had a McDonalds everyday. It was a few of the greatest weeks of my life (for a few reasons)
> 
> -DJ


Yeah I bet that was a tough gig!!


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 5, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> Daniel James @ Sat Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this one time I was working in London for a few weeks. I literally had a McDonalds everyday. It was a few of the greatest weeks of my life (for a few reasons)
> ...



Funny part is I was surrounded by some of the best restaurants in the world....but I still went out of my way for a bigmac 

-DJ


----------



## PMortise (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't eaten any in probably a year, but I'm sure I've MADE more McDonalds stuff in my after-school job than I've eaten in my life. I'm more of a pizza & wings guy.


----------



## TGV (Jan 6, 2013)

I remember my first McDonald's experience pretty clearly. I took a bit from a hamburger and wondered if I had accidentally eaten the napkin too. Since they pride themselves on the constant quality of their products, I've avoided the place as much as is possible when having children. Which makes me think of the Happy Meal: the one that thought of that should be taken out and shot.

PS Günther: I cannot determine whether you're being ironic/trolling about iodine in food, but it is a measure to prevent serious health problems rising from malnutrition, rather than a way to cause them.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 7, 2013)

Burger King!!

*ducks for cover*

(Not the quacking kind. That wouldn't make any sense at all).


----------



## Arbee (Jan 7, 2013)

I can resist anything but their breakfast, Sausage/egg muffin with hash brown and a coffee - the best way to start the day (well, some days) :oops:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 7, 2013)

I eat at McDonald's once in a while when I am out and about and in a hurry. It's not the best but it tastes OK.


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 7, 2013)

Resoded @ 7th January 2013 said:


> Burger King!!
> 
> *ducks for cover*
> 
> (Not the quacking kind. That wouldn't make any sense at all).



Kentucky Fried Chicken

*runs for cover just to watch some ducks together with resoded*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 7, 2013)

McNuggets:







Sausage McMuffins:






Big Mac:






Fun times! Happy Meals! 

Just sayin' ™


----------



## Caedwallon (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL. Good polling.

And Ned, you have scarred me for life. :(


----------



## danielcartisano (Jan 7, 2013)

As I am Vegan... No, haven't had it since I made the switch.

Disgusting shit I tell you.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

@Ned but what about the ingredients to the McRib... You forgot that picture!!


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 7, 2013)

snowleopard @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> Watch the film Forks Over Knives, not to show how bad McDonalds is, but to show how to eat for a long, healthy life.



Right, and after watching that movie, you should definitely watch that brilliant 1973 French-Italian classic 'La Grande Bouffe' (aka 'The Big Feast'), in which four friends gather in a villa for the weekend with the sole purpose of eating themselves to death!

It's a really funny movie which, I assure you, will give you an entirely new perspective on the French kitchen. Trust me, you'll never forget the 'purée medicinale' once you have seen it! :mrgreen: 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Caedwallon (Jan 7, 2013)

Jerome Vonhogen @ 7th January said:


> snowleopard @ Sat Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the film Forks Over Knives, not to show how bad McDonalds is, but to show how to eat for a long, healthy life.
> ...



And what is the good Dr. Phil's opinion on our questionable dietary habits?


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 7, 2013)

Caedwallon @ Mon Jan 07 said:


> And what is the good Dr. Phil's opinion on our questionable dietary habits?



I will tell you about Dr. Phil's opinion in a minute, but for your safety, since Dr. Phil is not a real Doctor of Medicine, make sure you always cross-check his diagnosis with the opinions and insights of other famous and esteemed doctors, like *Cesar Millan*. 8) 

I think *Dr. Phil* would probably say it's an epidemic-level problem, a health-threat worse than cancer. He would then tell his audience that obesity is a matter of choice, and start preaching about self discipline and self control, and he won't stop until his 'gravitationally challenged' studio guests feel really bad about themselves. :(

Luckily, there are lots of other docs you may consult regarding our dietary habits. A Dr. of Science like *Doc Brown*, would say something like "all matter is energy" before taking a bite from his Moebius-shaped experimental donut for his daily blood sugar boost. He may also try to warn you for a chain reaction that would unravel the very fabric of the space-time continuum and destroy the entire universe, but since the destruction might be limited merely to our own galaxy, I guess we can safely ignore that part of the analysis.

If you are seriously considering to take the advice of a _used car salesman_ like Dr. Phil, you might as well want to listen to other TV personalities, like notorious _used car buyer_ *Jay Leno*, who once said (when he could still be funny from time to time): “Now there are more overweight people in America than average-weight people. So overweight people are now average. Which means you've met your New Year's resolution."

As you can see, there are lots of different opinions by lots of knowledgeable 'doctors' to choose from, so choose wisely! Anyway, whatever you do, don't take the advice of a *genuine MD*, i.e. *Dr. of Medicine*, 'cause he will only advise you to "immediately quit the music industry while you still can, and start eating regular meals right away". I'm pretty sure we don't want to loose any forum member over a matter involving French Fries, do we? :roll: 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 7, 2013)

Jerome Vonhogen @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> Caedwallon @ Mon Jan 07 said:
> 
> 
> > And what is the good Dr. Phil's opinion on our questionable dietary habits?
> ...



On the subject of Leno ... if he's still funny, it's because someone else writes his monologue jokes for him. I know this for a fact because one of the joke writers is a brilliant comedian/poet/slam host/magician friend of mine from Melbourne  (Lol, it sounds far-fetched, but I assure you it's true!)

And on the subject of real MDs ... well my mother is an MD. While she doesn't tell me to quit the music industry (because she knows too well out of experience that I'd never be able to live with myself working in any other one), she does constantly criticize my eating habits and the hours I have to spend on a studio chair staring at computer screens ...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 30, 2013)

Read this article: http://www.honeycolony.com/article/the- ... ake-foods/

Then look at these pictures: http://www.foodfacts.info/mcrib/

Then order a McRib knowing exactly what you're (not) getting! :lol: >8o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not French and I hate McDonald's. It's inedible.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> I'm not French and I hate McDonald's. It's inedible.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 30, 2013)

france is a great country.

mcdonalds is a tax on poor people providing mcdonalds pay the tax.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 30, 2013)

France is also full of McGarbage:

http://www.mcdonalds.fr/

Ha! o[])


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm french and love McDonalds. Much more embarrassed about being french than my dietary habits.


----------



## mverta (Jan 30, 2013)

Dude, it's not even food anymore. The McDonald's we had back in the day was fuckin gourmet by comparison to the semi-nutritive chemical paste they press everything out of now. There's no debate on how shitty it is, there's only debate on how many people give a crap about themselves enough to stop eating it (few). As the man said, you can give people rat's asshole on a stick, but if you dip it in batter, fry it, and coat it with sugar, the people will eat it.

_Mike


----------



## cadalac (Jan 30, 2013)

I mainly go there for coffee (when I need a change from Tim Horton's). And come to think of it, I live walking distance from both places. Life is good! :D


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 30, 2013)

mverta @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> ...As the man said, you can give people rat's asshole on a stick, but if you dip it in batter, fry it, and coat it with sugar, the people will eat it.



Haven't had rat, but I've eaten chicken butt on a stick. No batter or sugar included.

#weirdfoodiveeateninjapan


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2013)

I take 2 plain Double Cheeseburgers, remove 2 pieces of bread and smash four patties together for an Irv's Quadburger.

There's only one thing better and that's the White Castle Stuffing I make for Turkey. 

I take about a dozen greasy ass, slimy White Castles and smash them up until they ooze live an Elk Liver when you squish it, then shove the greaseball into the Carcasses crevice and after 4 hours it's ready.

I am in my early 50s and weigh 205, 6'1 and 33" waist. But I am deeply into Soccer, mountain biking and chasing my dog when he runs after new trim every week, so if I want to eat disgusting unhealthy food, Bloomberg and the other big Nannies can puff on my White Owl...

Now for my desert, a 100 ounce Coke and Cherry Pop mix that makes me part my sons hair when I belch...


----------



## mark812 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 31, 2013)

mark812 @ Wed Jan 30 said:


>




Forgot about that movie! I watched that back when it came out, but I was in my 20's still and wasn't thinking about my health as much. Fast forward a few years... and it's a much bigger deal. I'm sure 10 years from now it will be that much more important. 

My grandad passed away this past weekend. Makes you remember life is short. Too short!!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

WHOA!! Just saw this... http://kdvr.com/2013/02/01/burger-king- ... d-in-meat/

*throws up now*


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> WHOA!! Just saw this... http://kdvr.com/2013/02/01/burger-king- ... d-in-meat/
> 
> *throws up now*



Seems to be pretty standard in the Uk... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21375594


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone needs to quit horsing around!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 7, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> Even worse than MC. Donald is the addition of iodine in German food. They scatter iodine in all German food, and the pharmaceutical industry, which has made this possible, is delighted. They can then sell their drugs.
> 
> Iodine causes cancer, high blood pressure, e.t.c. . ...



Umm... not to be a stickler, but iodine is an essential element for many animals including humans. You need it to function properly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iodine_in_biology

Or are you talking about iodide (as a salt additive), which is also very important for the same reasons:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iodide


----------

